# What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleasure?



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 24, 2012)

Everyone has a film they like that most others dislike or were bad on a technical level (guilty pleasures), as well as films they dislike that were hyped up by the masses or were well-made on a technical level ("reverse" guilty pleasures). What are yours?

Biggest guilty pleasure for me: Congo - Lousy screenwriting and acting (Oh Jesus, Dylan Walsh's character was so stupid and awful) as well as some poor special effects, but the cheesiness of the flick as well as Ernie Hudson acting like Clark Gable did it for me. Plus, even if he played an awful Romanian, Tim Curry is still awesome. Wish Bruce Campbell was in it more, though. 

Biggest "reverse" guilty pleasure for me: THX-1138 - While I think the film was well-made on a technical level (especially with a budget of ~$777 K; not bad George Lucas), there was something I didn't like about this film. The acting was good, too (how can you go wrong with Robert Duvall?). Usually, I like dystopian sci-fi, and this film obviously shares a lot of themes with stories I like such as 1984, Brave New World, and We, but I didn't find this film all that interesting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Used to be watching adventure time with my brother until youtube took it down.

What exactly do you mean by 'reverse' guilty pleasure? Something we feel guilty about watching and dislike?


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*



Fallowfox said:


> What exactly do you mean by 'reverse' guilty pleasure? Something we feel guilty about watching and dislike?



Either a film you dislike that most others like or a film that you thought was well-made but still didn't like it anyway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*



DJ-Fragon said:


> Either a film you dislike that most others like or a film that you thought was well-made but still didn't like it anyway.



Prometheus absolutely raised and then dashed my hopes everywhere. It just felt like an operatic crescendo and then just as the fat lady starts to sing...jedward everywhere.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

I have to say that the movie that shaped my fursona the most is also my guiltiest pleasure- "Shaft".

Well, that and "The Room".


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

I have a single by Skrillex in my library.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*



DarrylWolf said:


> I have to say that the movie that shaped my fursona the most is also my guiltiest pleasure- "Shaft".
> 
> Well, that and "The Room".



Who doesn't love The Room?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

The OP reminded me of an older thread, since the description given for guilty pleasures sounded a lot like cult films/TV series/etc.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...hows-that-deserve-a-Cult-Following?highlight=


Back on topic. Guilty pleasure, movie-wise: 


Remember when super-hero movies sucked?
_*
The Punisher (2004):*_






This movie set my country back about 100 years. They portrayed us as calypso music-listening, voodoo-practicing natives with Jamaican accents or something.

It was also slow sometimes, but when there was nothing else on TV, this made do. You'd find yourself laughing on many scenes. 

At least it gave us this gut-busting (de)motivational poster:





_In Soviet/Mother Russia, Waldo Finds YOU!_


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Uh. Dragonball Evolution maybe, though I don't own it. I've seen it a few times, and it's utterly terrible. It's just so fucking bad. But it's hilariously bad and fun to watch while drinking.

Reverse? Maybe the fifth Harry Potter movie which was probably the worst of the eight. They prioritized incorrectly and we got a shitty climax when we should have gotten something much more magical.


----------



## Saga (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Johnny the homicidal maniac comics. People dont like it because of its dark and sadistic theme, but unless you know the joke behind it will appear to be dark and sadistic.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Guilty pleasure- probably the InuYasha movies (I'm an anime junkie).  While they didn't fit well into the storyline of the show that great, I thought they were pretty good and I enjoy watching them.
"Reverse" guilty pleasure- probably the live-action Scooby Doo movies.  The acting was bad, the CGI was kinda crappy, and they weren't as good as I thought they would be.
I know these aren't the most recent of films to really use, but I have to honestly say that these fit the categories for me pretty well, mainly because I haven't seen too many movies recently that I didn't like.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

For me

Sonic's movie>every Disney film. 
And this isn't a nostalgia thing. I found this movie in the bottom of a Bargain at GameStop during the final year they sold DVD's. I love that movie's art (I have a thing for cityscapes) and the MUSIC! The only movie music I liked more was Tron Legacy's!!

It was different for a Sonic toon too which I think was a strong point in my eyes also. But still...it wasn't as well written as most and anything with Sonic is hated by most on general purposes so...guilty pleasure. 

TAKE ME AWAY!


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*



Silvaris said:


> Guilty pleasure- probably the InuYasha movies (I'm an anime junkie).  While they didn't fit well into the storyline of the show that great, I thought they were pretty good and I enjoy watching them.
> "Reverse" guilty pleasure- probably the live-action Scooby Doo movies.  The acting was bad, the CGI was kinda crappy, and they weren't as good as I thought they would be.
> I know these aren't the most recent of films to really use, but I have to honestly say that these fit the categories for me pretty well, mainly because I haven't seen too many movies recently that I didn't like.



The films I picked are far older than the ones you picked (especially THX-1138 ), so age isn't a problem.


----------



## Conker (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*



Silvaris said:


> Guilty pleasure- probably the InuYasha movies (I'm an anime junkie).  While they didn't fit well into the storyline of the show that great, I thought they were pretty good and I enjoy watching them.
> "Reverse" guilty pleasure- probably the live-action Scooby Doo movies.  The acting was bad, the CGI was kinda crappy, and they weren't as good as I thought they would be.
> I know these aren't the most recent of films to really use, but I have to honestly say that these fit the categories for me pretty well, mainly because I haven't seen too many movies recently that I didn't like.


OF the four Inuyasha movies, only the first one was really shitty. Second one was meh, but the third and fourth were pretty awesome from what I remember.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

The first Silent Hill movie. I love the games and I insist that the movie did a ton of things way right. But at the end of the day it's just not a good movie. I only love it because it did pretty well by the source material.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

I'd have to say my guilty pleasure is Beaches because I love Bette Mitler's voice but I get made fun of for watching it so much. x3I feel like E.T. was kind of a let down for me. Everyone I know claims it's a masterpiece but I just don't get it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

I would call Renard a guilty pleasure, but I honestly don't give a fuck.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

This douche:



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*
> Sammy Adams - Only One*_
> [video=youtube;xvj2aQlQusU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xvj2aQlQusU[/video]
> 
> The sound and the vibe of this song more than made up for the guy's less-than-stellar (to say the least) voice and lyrics_._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

A guilty pleasure of mine has to be _Star Trek: The Motion Picture   
_I think it captures the essential points of Trek (exploration, discovery, yadda yadda) quite well, and a compelling work of science fiction in its own right. I know that it puts a lot of people to sleep, expecting shit to explode everywhere cuz big starships.

I'll have to come up with a 'reverse' later.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

*Guilty Pleasures

*The Matrix Sequels - I feel like I say this in every thread like this...
Pandorum - Maybe it's because I watched it a long time ago, but I actually liked it quite a bit.

*Guilty Displeasures*

The Amazing Spider Man - To me it felt way too much like the generic marvel-brand superhero movies I've seen recently. Now don't get me wrong, I enjoyed Iron Man and the Avengers, but I liked the feel of the old spiderman movies much better. (Ones that I haven't seen in a while, just as a note.)


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Don't hide, Saliva: 


Saliva said:


> *I have a single by Skrillex in my library*.



Now fair is fair:
I posess a copy of the Twilight manga.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Guilty Pleasures:
Event Horizon
Heaven's Gate
Scream (All of Them)
Any movie starring Nic Cage

Guilty Displeasures(?): 
The only one that I can think of that I have seen recently is the Avengers.


----------



## Tybis (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*



Saliva said:


> I would call Renard a guilty pleasure, but I honestly don't give a fuck.


I used to think that. but now I consider the guy less so of one.
I've acquired more of a "who cares, it's music" attitude.

Anywhas, guilty pleasures?
Uhm...
I played the first couple of sections of that 007 game for the Wii, Quantum of Solace.
I enjoyed what I played of it, even though it reviewed relatively poorly.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Guilty displeasure: Captain America
A terrible movie with a protagonist who is literally walking propaganda.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Guilty Displeasure: Saw (Franchise). I don't really have a problem with it, just way too much hype in my opinion. I don't really see the appeal beyond gore-fest junkies, and those who like cheesy movies. (I love cheesy movies but this movie is meh to me.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

I listen to Hardcore gangsta rap and J-Pop sometimes.

The gangsta rap is ironic.

The J-Pop isn't. ;n;


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

I listen to a lot of Ellie Goulding's music. I don't know why, I just like her music.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Going by the definition of 'reverse guilty pleasure', mine are the following.
*
Iron Man movies.* 
The first one was OK, but nothing to go all fanboy about. The second one was BORING. Too much talking. And I find it annoying that _Black Sabbath _and _AC-DC_ hits are now remembered as _'that song from Iron Man!'_ by the younger generation. 
Thank goodness that _Marvel_ had Robert Downey Jr., or else it would've gone the way of _Ghost Rider_. And_ Elektra._ And _Daredevil_. And _The Punisher_.

*
Bay-formers* (*Transformers* franchise by Michael Bay).

Random guy: Oh, you like TF? 

Le me: Yes I do. 

RG: Which movie is you favorite? 

Le me: thinking: *FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Do you have ANY IDEA how annoying it is to be a _(G1) Transformers_ fan, and the only reference to the franchise that people talk about are these movies? 

Where to begin...

- Bumblebee is now just another Autobot instead of the more relatable original one

- Jazz got the 'black guy in action movie' treatment (he got killed)

- Megatron was just an ugly mess, like Bumblebee.

- Any future Transformers merchandise is forced to take the questionable styling cues from the movies to cash in

- A huge General Motors commercial

- A huge US Military commercial

- The propagation of Megan Fox (she's good-looking, but come on...)

- TOO MUCH HUMAN INVOLVEMENT!

I've never experienced animosity towards a director until I saw what he did with my favorite franchise (Uwe Bole would be it, but I've rarely seen his slop). 
The first one was passable (the _'To Punish and Enslave'_ cop car script was a stroke of genius), but the second and third one... eech. The upside was that the movies pushed CGI-dom to new impressive heights, and stories of how the studio computer hardware pushed to the limits to the point of melting are amusing for me. Too bad those efforts are wasted in this drivel that only little kids can enjoy.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Reverse Guilty pleasure: Indiana Jones and the temple of doom -._-.
There was so much... Awfulness flying around and everyone loved it.
Guilty Pleasure: Hunchback of Notre Dame. 
Everyone hates it for the comic relief, but I always... Okay, I skip through those parts, but..
Still.. ^^


----------



## Demensa (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*



Rosmary Petals said:


> Reverse Guilty pleasure: Indiana Jones and the temple of doom -._-.
> There was so much... Awfulness flying around and everyone loved it.



Fun fact: When I was younger, my family used to rent movies fairly often.  After we rented Raiders of the Lost Ark and The Last Crusade, I wanted to see The Temple of Doom, so I asked them if we could get it. My dad told me that it wasn't very good, so we never rented it.  To this day, I've never seen that movie.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Fight Club.

It's not brilliant, but it's still a good movie.



Tybis said:


> I used to think that. but now I consider the guy less so of one.



It's weird how I've seen photos of Renard himself but I still have no idea what his real name is. Hell, I even know Squeedge's real name.


----------



## Tybis (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*



Saliva said:


> It's weird how I've seen photos of Renard himself but I still have no idea what his real name is. Hell, I even know Squeedge's real name.


I've never heard mention of either of the two's names, anywhere. That's prolly on purpose.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

I sometimes listen to pop music, even though I hate myself for it ;-; 
I get a kick out of acting like a pretentious asshole when talking about music
Secret of NIMH is one of my favorite movies
I'm a furfag (Tough one...)
I really, REALLY like the Regular Show, even though it's totally douchey.

Oh, and I watch dance moms for fun sometimes. It's ironic, I swear. Don't judge me ;-;


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

I'm glad to see other people hated Temple of Doom. I actually liked Kingdom of the Crystal Skull, but I can see why other people wouldn't. It wasn't a perfect movie by any means, but nowhere near the atrocity it's painted as.


I don't really have guilty pleasures, but my reverse guilty pleasure by far is fucking ZOMBIES. Everywhere I look, it's zombie this and zombie that. It's overdone. It's tired. There's nothing left you can do with it. Zombies aren't even that scary, and making them fast is even less scary because they all run like fucking Usain Bolt. Can we just nuke the whole trend from orbit already, just to be sure?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Guilty pleasures: Hilariously bad VG movies like Street Fighter, Double Dragon, and SMB. I also like Tank Girl despite being flawed. And I'll watch or read Naruto for the hell of it.

Displeasures: Avatar. I prefer Gearbox's Pandora over Cameron's. Plus certain fanbases ruined the Na'vi for me.


----------



## 905 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

My guilty pleasure is the soviet movie Stalker from 1979, a science fiction art film adaptation of the book road side picnic. While not being flawed or poorly done per se, it is 4 hours of 3 slavs being philosophical and depressing while wandering through abandoned buildings and the woods, and that's about it. Oh, and its all in Russian so one has to read it. No one else watch it with me, though I've seen it about 3 or 4 times now.

My displeasure: the movie Inception. I don't know, I felt that for the majority of the movie it was all "THIS IS THE PLOT, DREAMS, DON"T FOR GET IT, HEY, HEY, HEEY, REMEMEBER, REEEMMEMBER" and I felt it was like that from the first 10 minutes, so I kinda had a good idea to the ending way before it happened. And when it happened, I wasn't surprised by its twist. I kinda found the whole movie to be boring and predictable.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

As a car guy this turned into a guilty pleasure:_*

Top Gear USA:*_






The first couple of seasons, while imitating the original UK show, actually gave some useful bits on cars. Now it's just a glorified demolition derby, with  great (if you're a gear-head) cars!
And they're not even original! They just... keep... ripping... off the original UK version!
Why do I watch it even though I watch it late because I have to get some sleep because I have to get up at 5:30AM the next day (I have trouble recording it, okay)? 
Because I'm a motorhead starving for anything automotive with wishful thoughts of the show might get better on this episode. 
Like I did last week.
I won't cry if it gets cancelled, even though I _might_ miss Adam Ferrara's sly remarks and Rutledge Wood's taste for the off-beat.


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Wait, you're not talking about sonic CD. 
Cause that honestly was my favorite animated movie of all time. 
Me and my sister seriously watched that thing 4 times in a row once
MUST BROWSE YOUTUBE!

But to respond to the thread:
Guilty pleasure-Commando. Horrible plot, schwarzenneger can't voice act for shit
But its an action movie from the 80's: all i cared about in the movie was the action.

Reverse guilty pleasure; probably disliking fullmetal alchemist.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: What is your biggest guilty pleasure? What is your biggest "reverse" guilty pleas*

Guilty Pleasure:  Napoleon Dynamite                                                                                                                                                                                                             Reverse:  Couldn't think of any, but I'll say It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, even though it's a TV show.


----------

